# Kubota FEL hydraulic leak



## Kubotapenny (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm having issues on my Kubota with some leaks and bucket not working properly. How do I post on here? I'm new to the forum.....And a Kubota lol. It's a 2000 L3000


----------



## Kubotapenny (Apr 18, 2020)

Bucket works up and down but wont go down unless in float mode. Cleaned hyd screen this am but still no go.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Kubotapenny, welcome to the tractor forum.

Go to the Kubota tractor section on this forum. On the upper right of the screen, you will see a button to toggle to prepare a post. It's easy.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Check all of your loader quick connects. Put the bucket on the ground and relieve all pressure on the quick connects. Release and reconnect. Sometimes they get partially disconnected and block hydraulic fluid flow.

Also, check if your tractor has a "loader control lock". If so, and if it is moved a bit, it can partially lock up the control. Play with it a bit to get it to quit binding, work freely.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

EdF said:


> Howdy Kubotapenny, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Go to the Kubota tractor section on this forum. On the upper right of the screen, you will see a button to toggle to prepare a post. It's easy.


Good idea.... done deal!


----------

